# RBT July '13 Meeting



## cripple469 (25/7/13)

Late notice I know, but RBT will be meeting at RBT Headquarters (Warriors Soccer Clubhouse, Garbutt) this Sunday the 28th at 1PM. The winning beer from QHC will make an appearance and there will be something educational presented (probably oxygenation). We'll also discuss the upcoming RBT competition (british ales) as well as the plan of attack for the QABC.

Bring a few brews, $5 for rent and ensure you have a safe/legal method of getting home.

Cheers, 
Handsome Steve.


----------

